# Hello all New to this forum ive just upgraded to a cupra r i had a cupra



## kevinleeshield (Jan 30, 2016)

old cupra new r







gonna nick some bits of cupra before i sell it coil packs etc did all the stage 2 mods never got round to remap 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

